# Using Vacation Pay



## PogDog (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm a lead. Scheduled 32 hours Thanksgiving week and 10 hours on Thanksgiving day. Can I use vacation pay to pad up to 40 for the week (my average)? Or will the 10 hours on Thanksgiving limit that ability?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 22, 2019)

If your total hours worked is going to be 42, then no, you cannot.


----------



## PogDog (Nov 23, 2019)

The explanation I was given by my HR (who wasn't sure and was going to reach out to HROC), was that I was going to be paid for 8 hours of holiday pay on Thanksgiving.
Which will be the 8+ to the 32 hours scheduled = 40 for the week.

Either way, It's going to be a nice paycheck, but I have an abundance of vacation pay saved and would like to try and chip away at that.


----------



## JAShands (Nov 23, 2019)

I’ve never once had a problem scheduling any TL for 40+ Holiday if that’s what they wanted. That 8 hours they pay you for it being a holiday is a benefit of your position and honestly it never crosses my mind when I write their schedules. 

You can always submit PTO and see if myTime will allow it. You can always cancel it if you don’t want to use it after all, but if it’s going to let you..


----------



## PogDog (Nov 23, 2019)

We were asked if we'd like to work 6 days that week, but then they only scheduled us 5 (apparently, the DSD refused scheduling anyone more than 5 days in a row). So, I got 32 + 10 on Black Thursday. I guess they could have scheduled me 10s that week, but I'm not going to go back and suggest that. So, if I can use some vacation pay to pad up the difference, I'll work the schedule hours and make up the difference that way.

I'll try adding it and then worst case, it get denied.


----------



## Priceslasher (Nov 23, 2019)

I’m a team lead. I work 13 days straight, and we were all told max is 52 hrs. Which includes your 8 hrs holiday pay. I’m pretty sure in order to get your holiday pay perk you actually have to work day of said holiday. And shout out to your DSD. Good to know some of them care.


----------

